
Google CEO Sundar Pichai Testifies Before the House Judiciary Committee - apeace
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIniYSkAWo0
======
pcunite
Who is the person wearing a _hat-mustache-eyeglass_ setup behind and right of
Sundar Pichai?

~~~
apeace
[https://www.newsweek.com/monopoly-man-made-appearance-
equifa...](https://www.newsweek.com/monopoly-man-made-appearance-equifax-and-
wells-fargo-hearings-heres-why-677984)

